# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > CBOM >  Forster gzouk at DreamGuitars

## nkforster

Nothing in it for me, but an old customer is selling his Forster Guitar Bouzouki:

http://www.dreamguitars.com/detail/5...bouzouki_2010/

It's a very good price for the spec. They don't come up so often...

Nigel
www.nkforsterguitars.com

----------

